# Why would a woman have OVARY PAINS during ovulation?



## Celticqueen

Ouch!

Ever since my last pregnancy and even after I've given birth, my ovaries hurt A LOT during ovulation.

In fact, it's always one of the best ways I know I'm ovulating and it's been good birth control.

"Honey, I'm in pain again. Condoms today."

It feels like STRONG pins and needles, achiness and general cramping.

Could it be an ovarian cyst?

Could it be overian cancer?

Why do I only feel it when I'm ovulating?

-Caitrin


----------



## yelloq

Ovarian pain is very common during ovulation. It is called mittelschmerz and about 20% of women experience it at some point. There are many processes related to ovulation that can cause pain, including the egg penetrating the ovarian wall, follicular swelling, and contraction of the fallopian tubes.

If you are concerned about the amount of pain or want to be checked out for ovarian cysts or other problems, see your doctor. Pain relievers can be given if necessary.


----------



## maybebaby

Yep, ovulation pain. I never had it much before my cycles returned after my last pregnancy, but now it's like clockwork.

Mine can get pretty painful and I've been told Vitex will help regulate everything more evenly and the pain would lessen.


----------



## always hope

I have always had pretty severe ovulation pain, bad enough to suspect appendicitis once and twice to suspect ectopic (that was before I started charting). If you know you ovulate and your cycle is a reasonable length then it is unlikely there is anything wrong. I have had u/s and seen a gyn oncologist. In my case it seems that I get pain because when the egg is released there is a some fluid released and the tissue around my ovary and ovary itself get inflamed and sore. I tend to have pain on and off until my period arrives. It is always more sore on the right.

After giving birth your hormone levels may have changes slightly and your body may be more sensitive to the hormones around ovulation.

If you are worried do check it out though, but don't panic as it is common.


----------



## kijip

While not a severe pain, I can always feel myself ovulate and there a a little pain with it.


----------



## slymamato3

I am so glad to hear I am not the only one experiencing this. The sensations I feel during ovulation really started after my 3rd birth. In between 2 & 3 I had a conization of my cervix for severe dysplasia. The conization came back with clear margins but there was in fact cancer in situ in what was removed so these new feelings during ovulation were beginning to worry me. I am ovulating now and when I woke up oh so early this AM I was trying to decide where to post this ??? Thanks for the input ladies.


----------



## Tav Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slymamato3* 
I am so glad to hear I am not the only one experiencing this. The sensations I feel during ovulation really started after my 3rd birth. In between 2 & 3 I had a conization of my cervix for severe dysplasia. The conization came back with clear margins but there was in fact cancer in situ in what was removed so these new feelings during ovulation were beginning to worry me. I am ovulating now and when I woke up oh so early this AM I was trying to decide where to post this ??? Thanks for the input ladies.

I started feeling this after my 3rd too. I went to my gyn and had u/s done as well. Everything was fine. And that's how I got pg with my 4th.


----------



## Celticqueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slymamato3* 
I am so glad to hear I am not the only one experiencing this. The sensations I feel during ovulation really started after my 3rd birth. In between 2 & 3 I had a conization of my cervix for severe dysplasia. The conization came back with clear margins but there was in fact cancer in situ in what was removed so these new feelings during ovulation were beginning to worry me. I am ovulating now and when I woke up oh so early this AM I was trying to decide where to post this ??? Thanks for the input ladies.

No! Not just you at all. I've asked around even more and it seems to be more common than I thought.









-Caitrin


----------



## Contrariety

I had hit and miss ovulation pain for years. Then I got an ovarian cyst and since then, if I was paying attention to the time during my cycle, I would identify ovaulation pain... but after having DS, it is VERY obvious when I am ovulating. It's not something that could go unnoticed. It's not the worst thing in the world, but I definitely feel it now more than ever.


----------



## bananabug

Do you feel it on alternating sides? I didn't start to notice it either until after I had my kiddos. It is a great way to be aware of that dangerous time of the month.

I do have to add though that when I started feeling it more intensely on my left side every month, and for more days than usual, I went to see my ob-gyn. I have a very small cyst, and he was suprised that I even "felt" it. He's been keeping an eye on it for a year, and it hasn't grown, but I definitely feel it on my left side every month (and more intensely some months, I'm guessing on those cycles when I'm ovulating on that side). Yours is probably just the normal mittelshmertz, but you can always have a check-up with your ob-gyn to make sure









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
Ouch!

Ever since my last pregnancy and even after I've given birth, my ovaries hurt A LOT during ovulation.

In fact, it's always one of the best ways I know I'm ovulating and it's been good birth control.

"Honey, I'm in pain again. Condoms today."

It feels like STRONG pins and needles, achiness and general cramping.

Could it be an ovarian cyst?

Could it be overian cancer?

Why do I only feel it when I'm ovulating?

-Caitrin


----------



## amj'smommy

I've experienced this since this birth of my first and also use it as birth control or as the frame to get pregnant in..... so far it's always worked for us. I wouldn't say I'm in extreme pain... just crampiness and a little achey.


----------



## PookieMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tav Mom* 
I started feeling this after my 3rd too. I went to my gyn and had u/s done as well. Everything was fine. And that's how I got pg with my 4th.

Wow, I have pretty intense ovulation pain that I noticed after having my 2nd. Now we're trying for our third and I'm just curious when to bd....if you don't mind me asking


----------



## kathyjobella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celticqueen*
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> Ever since my last pregnancy and even after I've given birth, my ovaries hurt A LOT during ovulation.
> 
> In fact, it's always one of the best ways I know I'm ovulating and it's been good birth control.
> 
> "Honey, I'm in pain again. Condoms today."
> 
> It feels like STRONG pins and needles, achiness and general cramping.
> 
> Could it be an ovarian cyst?
> 
> Could it be overian cancer?
> 
> Why do I only feel it when I'm ovulating?
> 
> -Caitrin


----------



## kathyjobella

Just out of curiosity has anyone on here had there tubes tied or have taken the depo shot


----------



## deaesfiel

In my case it seems that I get pain because when the egg is released there is a some fluid released and the tissue around my ovary and ovary itself get inflamed and sore.







I tend to have pain on and off until my period arrives.


----------



## Jenny Haddad

I had the depo shot a few years ago and will never have it again. It lasts for 3 months and during those 3 months I only had maybe a week total with no period. Horrible


----------



## Jibarospr

There are many supplements that may be helpful for female fertility. Some common ones include zinc, folic acid, vitamin D, and omega-3 fatty acids. It is important to speak with a doctor about what is the most appropriate supplement for you and your partner. In this blog post, we will know what are the best supplements in the market to increase the chances of conception! Read more here


----------



## alamavenom

Yep, ovulation pain. I never had it much before my cycles returned after my last pregnancy, but now it's like clockwork.


----------



## likhoab0

Yep, ovulation pain. I never had it much before my cycles returned after my last pregnancy, but now it's like clockwork.


----------



## Molotov

Yep, ovulation pain. I never had it much before my cycles returned after my last pregnancy, but now it's like clockwork.


----------



## Isa39v

The surface of your ovary are stretched due to follicle growth, causing pain. When the blood or fluid released from the ruptured follicle irritates the lining of your abdomen, it leads to pain. It's quite common I guess.


----------



## guptaselenahr26

Mine can get pretty painful and I've been told Vitex will help regulate everything more evenly and the pain would lessen.


----------



## hjcjxghhgcdhgh

There are many processes related to ovulation that can cause pain, including the egg penetrating the ovarian wall, follicular swelling, and contraction of the fallopian tubes.


----------

